# Compound exercise, How many reps and sets for mass, am i overtraining? ta :D



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

For each Compound exercise, i have been doing 3 sets 10 reps. Am i over training? I always lift max weight but tend to hit failure after 2nd set,

Should i be doing 5 SETS 5 REPS?

Thanks

   

Monday

tricep and chest

*bench press 3-10*

*Incline Press 3-10*

*cable crossover 3-10*

*Tricep Dumbbell Extensions 3-10*

*Bench dips 3-10 with 40 kg weights*

*Tricep Push Downs 3-10*

Tuesday

Biceps -back

*Dead lifts 3-10*

*One arm dumbbell row 3-10*

*This exercise is like the lat pulldown but it uses a smaller grip bar that does the "WINGS"? 3-10*

*Barbell curl 3-10*

*chin ups many as i can do 3-sets*

WEDNESDAY REST!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thursday

*shoulders and delts*

*Upright row 3-10*

*military press 3-10*

*seated rows 3-10*

*dumbbell shrugs 3-10*

Friday

legs-abbs

*Calves raises 3-10*

*squats 3-10*

*leg press 3-10*

*DIFFERENT TYPES OF SIT UPS ECT..*

SATURDAY

SUNDAY

REST!!!!


----------



## Matt090 (Oct 19, 2007)

im not all that much clued up my self but i do 4 sets and about 7-8 reps which i make sure its enough weight 2 really strain on every thin.

i would hav thought u need to work ur biceps harder 2 because i know that i hav to do about 3 different exercises 4 them.

but different people vairy slightly on reps i think.


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

I've been told a million times by the lads here, biceps don't need alot of work. plus they get worked a little bit each time i do chest, shoulders, back ect  :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Matt090 (Oct 19, 2007)

fair enough im just telling u what works 4 me, what do u weigh? an i still recon ur doin 2 many reps and u may need 1 more set but like i said it works 4 me, and i know that i want big arms 2 so i put some more work in them.


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

I'm 11 and half stone mate. yeah i think you may be right,, less reps and more sets as i keep hitting failure..


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

colt24 said:


> For each Compound exercise, i have been doing 3 sets 10 reps. Am i over training? I always lift max weight but tend to hit failure after 2nd set,
> 
> Should i be doing 5 SETS 5 REPS?
> 
> ...


Yep for mass would lower the reps to about 6 with heavier weight (good form), also lower working sets to 2 at most and would just make a couple of changes to the ex order (as in red)... looks ok... might add another curls ex but depends on how the biceps feel I guess...


----------



## bigden (Jul 16, 2007)

id get rid of cable crosovers 2 and add somat like pull overs or flyes or sommat u get the gist


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

So only two sets at most?

I thought most people here whould do 5x5 for mass, or am i thinking about somthing else


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

5x5 is also a good mass builder but generally low reps and sets are good for mass and strength... I say generally cos it can be different person to person...


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

colt24 said:


> Monday
> 
> tricep and chest
> 
> ...


I dont like 4 day splits at all if im honest, i feel you would be better off with a 3 day split. But thats just my opinion.

I would personally do 5x5 for all the compound moves except legs , i would do higher reps for these.

Also higher reps for traps and calfs.

The isolation stuff i would do 2 or 3 sets of 8/12 reps.

Just my 2 pence.


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

i'll prob end up sticking to 5x5,, btw the military press, I think i've been doing it wrong, do you raise the bar behind your head? or raise the bar in front of your head upwards? and yes i do them standing.

also "BULL" what does "GHR / GM / SLDL" stand for, thanks 

thanks for help all : )


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

colt24 said:


> i'll prob end up sticking to 5x5,, btw the military press, I think i've been doing it wrong, do you raise the bar behind your head? or raise the bar in front of your head upwards? and yes i do them standing.
> 
> also "BULL" what does "GHR / GM / SLDL" stand for, thanks
> 
> thanks for help all : )


I do them to the front, i find anything done behind the neck very awkward personally. Feels like a shoulder wrecker.

GHR = glute ham raise

GM = goodmornings

SLDL = staight led dead lift

 :lift:


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

I was told today by some guy in gym theres no point doing 5X5 if i'm not lifting heavy enough weight as my muscle would not get a big enough work out? but surely if i'm lifting as much as i can it don't matter/?????


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

colt24 said:


> I was told today by some guy in gym theres no point doing 5X5 if i'm not lifting heavy enough weight as my muscle would not get a big enough work out? but surely if i'm lifting as much as i can it don't matter/?????


Heavy is relative to the person.

If i can deadlift 100kg for a 1 rep max that is heavy to me!! You may be able to rep with 100kg, therefor its not heavy to you

If that makes sense.

I think 5x5 is a good hybrid for strength and size.


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

However i wouldnt do 5x5 on isolation moves, only compounds.


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

thanks, i thought that also, but i didn't want to question him when he looks ***ing masive and studies sports rehab lol  so just stick to 5x5 and 3x10 for isolations.. also he said somthing about doing cardio after every work out as you need strengh to carry on, as cardio gives you them last few reps.. would it be wise if your trainging to gain mass (bulk) to do cardio?

heres my prog so far

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/getting-started/24302-my-progress-pictures-17th-sep-starting-gym-one-week.html

although i'm abit bigger now,, oldish pics


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

I have just started doing 3 sets of 8 and i feel it after..did a leg workout day before yesterday and still feel it now


----------

